# Hood imprints? - Chevy Cruze 2012 LT



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Happens on all cruzen. Its just the area were the insulation is thinner so heat gets out quicker, you can see the pattern when you open the hood.


----------



## billbo (Oct 9, 2012)

Will it discolor the paint years down the road or rust?


----------



## DevilsRule (Dec 23, 2012)

The car is insulated fine. When the engine gets warm......so does the engine compartment. This tends to melt snow on the hood. It is perfectly normal. I have seen this happen on all the cars I have owned. There is no problem........relax.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I just take the symbols to mean that my car is disguised as a TRANSFORMER!!!


----------



## izzyizz (Mar 11, 2012)

I had imprints of some small animal on my hood you could see when it tried to climb the windshield it slid down should have taken a picture of it. I thought it was funny; lucky no scratch marks on the hood from it. I love animals until I hit a deer uppy:uppy:uppy:uppy:


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

That's cute until a **** cat leaves scratches all over your hood. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Mine does the same thing. I noticed it one night after work, then i thought "what the ****"...so i went ahead and took it through the carwash at my dealer before i took it to my service department at my dealership and asked why it was doing that and another thing i was checking into, which was the insulator was turning white? They told me both was normal. Secondly, since the engine splash shields were removed due to those"fires", if you take it to an automatic carwash that has underbody, it will spray up in the engine compartment causing a quik evaportation off the hot engine parts and makes steam which then gets on the insulator and turns it white which is a what ppl call a steam burn. Its normal for that to happen. They told me also that half the insulator is made of plastic and the half is made of a foam material. Idk why gm did something like this. I thought it was kinda lame lol. But to answer your questions billbo, yes this is normal and you dont have to worry about anything. Hope i helped you out.


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> They told me also that half the insulator is made of plastic and the half is made of a foam material. Idk why gm did something like this. I thought it was kinda lame lol.


I would guess something to do with sound deadening to make it quiet as possible for all the grandmas and grandpas out there:icon_scratch:


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Yeah...that could be lol. I thought that was very weird when my dealer told me that when i took mine in a month ago the night it did that when moisture was on the top of my car and walked out from work and saw it...then i was puzzled lol.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Billbo, these guys are trolling you. They're actually made by aliens. Like crop circles.

The two bottom corners actually look like hearts.


By the way, does your phone actually have aboot in the dictionary? Thought it was just a how I met your mother joke.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

It's normal. We don't know exactly why it happens, but it does, and it's perfectly normal. One of the Easter eggs of owning a Cruze...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Jan 6, 2013)

Weird, a 200 degree engine melts snow....you should probably take it to another dealership to get a second opinion.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Mick said:


> Billbo, these guys are trolling you. They're actually made by aliens. Like crop circles.
> 
> The two bottom corners actually look like hearts.
> 
> ...


Hahaha Mick, its a Canadian phrase. I lol'ed a bit on that one.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Son-in-law's dad says it's always the computer. My dad wasn't very bright either, feel the reason he left my mom, she was playing around with a tall good looking intelligent man. 

Me? I brush off all the snow before leaving, so never noticed those imprints. If a dry snow, like driving in a blizzard, I like to see who I am hitting.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I get that too!

Sent from my Telefunken U47 Electronic Response Unit


----------



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

I think it is the same people (Aliens) that are making the crop circles.


----------

